# Help! Crankshaft pulley bolt removal....middle of timing belt replacement.



## engine101 (Apr 8, 2002)

I've got everything torn apart, trying to replace the timing belt. Now i can't get the bolt off that is holding on the crankshaft pulley. It's not counter threaded is it? Is it usually really hard to get off? Any suggestions, i've drenched it in both WD and some other penetrating lube., but it's not even budging!


----------



## engine101 (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: Help! Crankshaft pulley bolt removal....middle of timing belt replacement. (engine101)*

Also, the book says to get everything TDC, then remove this bolt, but once i try to get the bolt off, it's going to turn the belt again, thus losing TDC. Is TDC really important? As long as i don't turn the pulleys once the belt is off, it will be ok, right?


----------



## jettaaction2.0 (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Help! Crankshaft pulley bolt removal....middle of timing belt replacement. (engine101)*

You shouldnt have to take off the crankshaft gear, just slide the timing belt over it and then tighten the belt with the timing belt tensioner. Or are you talking about the serpantine belt pulley? TDC is very important. If it is not in good timing, you get holes in your powerband, risk running rich or lean, and your car basically will run like crap. Been there, done that.


----------



## engine101 (Apr 8, 2002)

*Re: Help! Crankshaft pulley bolt removal....middle of timing belt replacement. (jettaaction2.0)*

What about the lower belt cover? It can't come off unless you take off the pulley?


----------



## maxt (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Help! Crankshaft pulley bolt removal....middle of timing belt replacement. (engine101)*

yes im wondering the same thing....i got pretty involved the other day to catch myself putting everything back together because i needed an impact gun to get the nut/bolt out of the pulley that has the lower cover behind it. damn, i was trying to do this on my thursday afternoon, next time im doing it through and doing it on a sat morning.


----------



## gcarson (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Help! Crankshaft pulley bolt removal....middle of timing belt replacement. (maxt)*

Take the allen bolts out from the center of the pulley - the pully will then come off over the center bolt, no need to take the bolt off it doesn't hold the pulley on the allen bolts do. The cover fits over the lower drive gear and bolt


----------



## VDUBDRIVER (May 28, 2000)

*Re: Help! Crankshaft pulley bolt removal....middle of timing belt replacement. (engine101)*

That is what I remember. 4 allen head bots hold the bottom pulley...you don't have to remove anything else down there...
You should replace the tensioner pulley...do you have the special tool...
TDC is not important if you keep everything from moving...it is easier to check everything though since you have marking to verify before tightening things up...
I recommend you mark the belt and pulley in several spots before removal...line up both belts, transfer the marks and then slip the new belt in the same position as the old one...if you are off by one tooth you may have problem...I had to redo my job last time I tightened and checked mine at 30K ...
are you also replacing the serpentine and v belt...this would also be a good time to replace the water pump and since you have to drain the antifreeze might as well put in some fresh stuff and maybe a new thermostat..later
PS...shoot some question my way if you need any clarifications...


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Help! Crankshaft pulley bolt removal....middle of timing belt replacement. (VDUBDRIVER)*

I did this just recently, that big 19mm bolt definitely does NOT need to be removed, just the 4 Allen bolts. Don't worry if something else seems to be holding the pulley on, there isn't it just that sometimes the pulley sticks to the shaft and may require a fair bit of persuasion to get off


----------



## maxt (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Help! Crankshaft pulley bolt removal....middle of timing belt replacement. (ABA Scirocco)*

hehe "persuasion" is something i've encountered many times with my dub...


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Help! Crankshaft pulley bolt removal....middle of timing belt replacement. (maxt)*

"Persuasion" is why I have 5 different hammers and an wide assortment pry bars etc. so that I can apply just the right amount to my rocco.


[Modified by ABA Scirocco, 7:57 AM 9-26-2002]


----------

